# Civility, Unity & Polite Disent



## Jin (Jul 29, 2019)

UG is a great place but I’ve been told it was better in the past. 

We need to get back to prioritizing brotherhood and unity above petty differences. 

Lets work towards trust and unity. Let’s be compassionate, thoughtful, encouraging and humble. 

Uncivil discourse or intentionally stirring the pot gets you a warning. After that, some time off. 

#makeUGgreatAgain


----------



## DNW (Jul 29, 2019)

Jin said:


> UG is a great place but I’ve been told it was better in the past.
> 
> We need to get back to prioritizing brotherhood and unity above petty differences.
> 
> ...



Hear hear!

I will be giving out free hugs to whoever needs one. Pizza will be giving out unenthusiastic blowies.  #MUGGA


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 29, 2019)

Funny you mention that cause it was amazing in the past-

I caught myself today thinking I probably started posting again due to chasing nostalgia

I realized it ain't ever coming back. 

You new(er) guys will make the new version of UG. The wild west UG lives only as a memory for some of us members. Good times.

Well, time to leave here. At least I gave her one more try.



FD, don't worry-I will visit only to PM ya


----------



## Deadhead (Jul 29, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> Funny you mention that cause it was amazing in the past-
> 
> I caught myself today thinking I probably started posting again due to chasing nostalgia
> 
> ...



A shame you feel that way  brotha


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 29, 2019)

All-in, Jin. 

#MUGA


----------



## Deadhead (Jul 29, 2019)

All in as well. Will help any way I can


----------



## German89 (Jul 29, 2019)

Well.. it was amazing because back then everyone knew how to take a fukkin joke and didnt get all butthurt over the slightest things. 

A lot of the old members just arent active.. and if they were. Some of you would still be here.


----------



## Trump (Jul 29, 2019)

Yes but back then you didn’t have anyone as handsome as me on here



German89 said:


> Well.. it was amazing because back then everyone knew how to take a fukkin joke and didnt get all butthurt over the slightest things.
> 
> A lot of the old members just arent active.. and if they were. Some of you would still be here.


----------



## German89 (Jul 29, 2019)

Trump said:


> Yes but back then you didn’t have anyone as handsome as me on here



Lmao. Is that what your mummsie says?  That you're handsome?


----------



## Deadhead (Jul 29, 2019)

German89 said:


> Lmao. Is that what your mummsie says?  That you're handsome?



No actually I pm him every morning and tell him how handsome he is....


----------



## German89 (Jul 29, 2019)

Deadhead said:


> No actually I pm him every morning and tell him how handsome he is....


Stop gassing him up


----------



## snake (Jul 29, 2019)

Is this any different then our first rule?

1. Every member here is valued and appreciated. Everyone is to be respected, this is our number one rule. Zero Tolerance. Debate and discussion is encouraged. Flaming,name calling and childish fighting is not. Public call outs and drama is not tollerated.


----------



## Deadhead (Jul 29, 2019)

German89 said:


> Stop gassing him up



Fine I'll stop (or will i?)


----------



## DF (Jul 29, 2019)

AH yes, we should long for the good old days when the Admin ripped people off,  Pikki and the Admin pushed a certain UG,  When BB was unleashed ( I do miss that ),  When Admin would let anyone be a MOD & give the Mod's shit for tossing out the trash..... I could go on.  Those were the days!


Those that long for the old days of SI ... I don't think they know wtf they are talking about.

Want more details... PM me


----------



## Jin (Jul 29, 2019)

snake said:


> Is this any different then our first rule?
> 
> 1. Every member here is valued and appreciated. Everyone is to be respected, this is our number one rule. Zero Tolerance. Debate and discussion is encouraged. Flaming,name calling and childish fighting is not. Public call outs and drama is not tollerated.



The one we haven’t been enforcing? Yes. But with an added “stirring the pot” clause. 

This was a heads up that we will be taking action from here.


----------



## DF (Jul 29, 2019)

I will say that I'm not on as much and maybe I'm missing something here.  The only one I see catching hell is hulk & he has always caught the shit.


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 29, 2019)

DF said:


> I will say that I'm not on as much and maybe I'm missing something here.  The only one I see catching hell is hulk & he has always caught the shit.



They insanely thought I said to run Deca alone.

Common sense would have prevented that assumption. I used tiny Deca doses for joint relief PLUS whatever else I would be pinning.

Now that's cleared up, I can leave.

If I ever decide to return, maybe everything will be better by then.


----------



## transcend2007 (Jul 29, 2019)

I agree with DF ... there has always been disagreements, bans, and end fighting ... the difference is the people who are still here and those who are not ... some great members have moved on ... as well s some not so great ... the truth is SI was more active and that was a different time ... so it's TRUE when people think things were better then ... but the reality is the was also more desension and trouble ... there was more of everything ... today although not as active there is still very good content and I'm proud to be a member here ... we just need to be aware of making most of today and going forward ... the past is gone ... the present is where we should focus ...


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 29, 2019)

Jin said:


> The one we haven’t been enforcing? Yes. But with an added “stirring the pot” clause.
> 
> This was a heads up that we will be taking action from here.



When "name calling" did get enforced, everybody lost their freakin' minds.

I never agreed with anyone getting banned, either-only scammers and such should get the banhammer, IMO (we're all men here; men get over stuff instantly).

A guy just last night asked "please tell me why it's a bad thing to do (use Deca as a noob)" plus "guide me to articles where I can learn", and was told "No" and banned *by a guy advocating "compassion".*

I'm leaving _now_ because I see a terrible storm coming, especially with that preview.

I hold hope that people who are potential members won't be scared off.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 29, 2019)

transcend2007 said:


> I'm agree with DF ... there has always been disagreements, bans, and end fighting ... the difference is the people who are still here and those who are not ... some great members have moved on ... as well some not some great ... the truth is SI was more active and that was a different time ... so it's TRUE when people think things were better then ... but the reality is the was also more detention and trouble ... there was more of everything ... today although not as active there is still very good content and I'm proud to be a member here ... we just need to be aware of making most of today and going forward ... the past is gone ... the present is where we should focus ...



Thanks to my memory, I can tell you, without doubt, everyone got along way better in the past.

You never heard "feelings" being said, except to tease the members that brought up "feelings". It was a rare occurence to sees direct insults being used. No one got banned except for scammers/spammers/source nuts. Even then they got a warning. Also, we knew *every post is an opinion*, excluding any posts stating proven facts.

Now it's constant talk about "feelings", lack of common sense to know posts are opinions, insults bring thrown around, etc.

Sadly, if you check activity levels of the most recent threads in each section, most don't surpass 2 pages and lack daily posting in them. No one is making threads that provoke thought and questioning one's beliefs. The _only_ thread that did get brains going was the "orals won't work thread". That's abysmal activity levels.

_NOW_ my distracted ass can finally leave LOL


----------



## transcend2007 (Jul 29, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> Thanks to my memory, I can tell you, without doubt, everyone got along way better in the past.
> 
> You never heard "feelings" being said, except to tease the members that brought up "feelings". It was a rare occurence to sees direct insults being used. No one got banned except for scammers/spammers/source nuts. Even then they got a warning. Also, we knew *every post is an opinion*, excluding any posts stating proven facts.
> 
> ...



No they didn't ... and the fact is you were far less active in the distant past ... you speak on every topic as an authority ... but by the great majority of members you are not seen that way ... there is a good reason you're not vet or a mod here (from my perspective) ... and I miss members like Hurt and others who actually contributed and were seen by most as leaders here ... you would benefit greatly by using your ears and mouth in the proportion God assigned them ...


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 29, 2019)

It's different for all of us...when we joined...what we were doing with the lifestyle at the time....yes, the active members when we were fresh with some type of excitement...shit fades...it's just the way life is...there was a crazy time back then but a great time also...no regrets on the past in my eyes. Do I find the current action nice....not really but for different reasons...(no, not just my medical issues...lol) Hope things get better!


----------



## Straight30weight (Jul 29, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> They insanely thought I said to run Deca alone.
> 
> Common sense would have prevented that assumption. I used tiny Deca doses for joint relief PLUS whatever else I would be pinning.
> 
> ...


They didn’t think you said that, you literally never mentioned test. 

It wouldn’t be common sense to anyone who doesn’t know anything about aas, and that perfectly describes the person who started that thread. 

Lets just keep it honest here.


----------



## German89 (Jul 29, 2019)

Deadhead said:


> Fine I'll stop (or will i?)


Lmao. Well if you're gonna gas him up. I'd appreciate a lovely PM daily too lol


----------



## Straight30weight (Jul 29, 2019)

German89 said:


> Lmao. Well if you're gonna gas him up. I'd appreciate a lovely PM daily too lol


You so ****ed up lol


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jul 29, 2019)

DF said:


> AH yes, we should long for the good old days when the Admin ripped people off,  Pikki and the Admin pushed a certain UG,  When BB was unleashed ( I do miss that ),  When Admin would let anyone be a MOD & give the Mod's shit for tossing out the trash..... I could go on.  Those were the days!
> 
> 
> *Those that long for the old days of SI ... I don't think they know wtf they are talking about.
> ...



Many of the people that speak of the old days of SI, werent in the trenches like you were man (DF was a Mod back in the day...and a Damn good one).  Your hard work and that of those around you cleared a trail for a really nice place for a long time.  All that while keeping everyone SAFE... BTW, Thank you for that.  I havent served as deep in the trenches as you but Ive put in work too, enough to know it is like a second job at times.  

You and other leaders here had/have a presence and maturity which set an example to a lot of new members like myself to listen, learn and contribute in that order.  People busted each others balls and no one got all bitched up about it.  Frankly, I think it builds character.  Becoming a member here was something that had to be earned with time, contribution and trust.  

New blood is here now and they are going to have to decide who among them is going to emerge as a leader themselves.  Personally, I like a lot of the newer guys here.  A modern example of old SI behavior/activity Im fond of is when Trump (as a newby) lashed out at everyone.  I remember when he got all bitched up about treatment of someone here.  He got lambasted for over reacting.  Admitted he was overreacting.... Got his balls busted and laughed about it everyone laughed with him.  He didnt quit, or start a thread about what bastards we all are.  No tearful farewells either.  There are a lot of examples of this with the newer guys but this is the one I like the best.  

My point is UG, newer guys arent going to just shut up and listen to us old guys just because they are suppose to.  It takes leaders guys they respect and have a kinship  with to achieve that level of respect.  It takes time too but I have faith in some of these fellas.

Many of us older guys are letting you new guys have the floor, a passing of the torch of sorts... dont waste it by taking things too personal and making a petty thing into a hostile one.


----------



## Deadhead (Jul 29, 2019)

German89 said:


> Lmao. Well if you're gonna gas him up. I'd appreciate a lovely PM daily too lol



Oh I thought you'd never ask!!!!


----------



## transcend2007 (Jul 29, 2019)

BigGameHunter said:


> Many of the people that speak of the old days of SI, werent in the trenches like you were man (DF was a Mod back in the day...and a Damn good one).  Your hard work and that of those around you cleared a trail for a really nice place for a long time.  All that while keeping everyone SAFE... BTW, Thank you for that.  I havent served as deep in the trenches as you but Ive put in work too, enough to know it is like a second job at times.
> 
> You and other leaders here had/have a presence and maturity which set an example to a lot of new members like myself to listen, learn and contribute in that order.  People busted each others balls and no one got all bitched up about it.  Frankly, I think it builds character.  Becoming a member here was something that had to be earned with time, contribution and trust.
> 
> ...




This is why you are a vet here BGH ... what you said about DF 1,000% correct .. and rest very well stated as well ...!!  Much of the core of SI is still here ... even if not as active as they were previously!


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 29, 2019)

Jin's post hit me in the chest squarely as one who wants the best for this board, even when I can't spend as much time here as I used to due to work. 

It weren't all honey and sunshine in the good ole' days - I've still got dibs on breaking Zeke's jaw when I finally come across him - but we've got a solid foundation here Lads & its important we build on it and not let it rot. 

To the new blood, its on ye to take this foundation forward. My thoughts on how to get that done, one old man's perspective fwiw:

* Give respect, and over time respect will be earned. Many here have been in this game for decades. Learn from them, and then carry their knowledge further.

* When yer deep in a space, share that expertise and how ye came by it. When yer not, ask genuinely inquisitive questions & don't feel the need to impress. None of us knows everything, and yer good in a space where I'm weak. Sharing knowledge and sharing vulnerability makes us all better.

* Bust balls, and be ready to have yers busted. Its what makes this place great. We can shred our Mates cuz we know its done out of love, that we'd insult their Mum and then buy 'em a pint while laughing about it.

* When ye disagree, state yer case & hear the opposing point of view with an open mind. Ye may still disagree, but ye'll gain respect at being able to do so while actually building a relationship with someone rather than destroying one.

* Don't come on here with the intent of stirring up drama for yer own amusement. This board ain't yer anthill, put the magnifying glass down.

I'm all for a bit of introspection time & again, and so we've had our moment. 

Now y'all can just fook off for a while so I can get back to watchin' BattleBots and drinking prune juice at the Old Folks Home.


----------



## Long (Jul 29, 2019)

The grass is always greener on the other side of the fence. Yesterday will always have a gleam today hasn't obtained yet.

The issue here seems to be a lack of traffic and participation. I have doubts a few posers and "rude" members are the issue.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jul 29, 2019)

Long said:


> The grass is always greener on the other side of the fence. Yesterday will always have a gleam today hasn't obtained yet.
> 
> The issue here seems to be a lack of traffic and participation. I have doubts a few posers and "rude" members are the issue.



There have always been posers and rude members.  Time for you new guys to put your big boy pants on and deal with it.  We cant always mod and vet you into a nice place to reside and exchange experiences.  What if Cinderella said Fuk Prince Charming and took care of it herself? 

Right or wrong, I Personally I think this rude person is testing you new guys to see what you are made of.  That was SOP back in the day.  Earn his respect or ignore him.  For such tough, street wise MFs some of you have ultra thin skin.


----------



## Long (Jul 29, 2019)

BigGameHunter said:


> There have always been posers and rude members.  Time for you new guys to put your big boy pants on and deal with it.  We cant always mod and vet you into a nice place to reside and exchange experiences.  What if Cinderella said Fuk Prince Charming and took care of it herself?
> 
> Right or wrong, I Personally I think this rude person is testing you new guys to see what you are made of.  That was SOP back in the day.  Earn his respect or ignore him.  For such tough, street wise MFs some of you have ultra thin skin.



Its almost like you don't realize you are speaking to for the most part adults some of whom are far more experienced and some of far less than yourself and the color of your name is hardly a reflection of which a person is here.( That's in life and lifting.)

If you should find yourself in a place where the unmoderated forum is in fact both moderated and censored...

One shouldn't be complaining that the "new guys" need thicker skin and big boy pants".:32 (17):

But seriously I've been busy lately so I haven't been on. I come back and like 3 people are gone.


----------



## Deadhead (Jul 29, 2019)

NbleSavage said:


> Jin's post hit me in the chest squarely as one who wants the best for this board, even when I can't spend as much time here as I used to due to work.
> 
> It weren't all honey and sunshine in the good ole' days - I've still got dibs on breaking Zeke's jaw when I finally come across him - but we've got a solid foundation here Lads & its important we build on it and not let it rot.
> 
> ...



Wise words.... what you smokeing with your prune juice?


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 29, 2019)

Deadhead said:


> Wise words.... what you smokeing your prune juice with?



Been enjoying a bit of Blue City Diesel from a lass in the great state of Oregon of late


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jul 29, 2019)

Long said:


> Its almost like you don't realize you are speaking to for the most part adults some of whom are far more experienced and some of far less than yourself and the color of your name is hardly a reflection of which a person is here.( That's in life and lifting.)
> 
> If you should find yourself in a place where the unmoderated forum is in fact both moderated and censored...
> 
> ...



My advice in both my posts in this thread was sincere and specific.  We can compare resumes anytime you want in person. I’m not sure what you’re tying to say. It reads like a cheap fortune cookie. 

I’m certain what you’re looking for though.  Ban said member so I can be safe. I’m saying let your nuts hang and take care of it. Or wait for someone else to do it for you.  

There is value in that hat color of your name too. Show someone you deserve it or just sit back and bitch.


----------



## DF (Jul 29, 2019)

BigGameHunter said:


> Many of the people that speak of the old days of SI, werent in the trenches like you were man (DF was a Mod back in the day...and a Damn good one).  Your hard work and that of those around you cleared a trail for a really nice place for a long time.  All that while keeping everyone SAFE... BTW, Thank you for that.  I havent served as deep in the trenches as you but Ive put in work too, enough to know it is like a second job at times.
> 
> You and other leaders here had/have a presence and maturity which set an example to a lot of new members like myself to listen, learn and contribute in that order.  People busted each others balls and no one got all bitched up about it.  Frankly, I think it builds character.  Becoming a member here was something that had to be earned with time, contribution and trust.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the kind words BGH!  You're pretty much right on about all the rest.  Guys bust balls that's what we do.  Sure once in awhile a zinger will get in there that stings a bit, but we get over it.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 29, 2019)

NbleSavage said:


> Been enjoying a bit of Blue City Diesel from a lass in the great state of Oregon of late


i have always loved strong sativa diesel in the morning to get your day started on the right foot


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 29, 2019)

Ive been busy so I have no clue whats going on all ill say is respect your vets and mods


----------



## Long (Jul 29, 2019)

BigGameHunter said:


> My advice in both my posts in this thread was sincere and specific.  We can compare resumes anytime you want in person. I’m not sure what you’re tying to say. It reads like a cheap fortune cookie.
> 
> I’m certain what you’re looking for though.  Ban said member so I can be safe. I’m saying let your nuts hang and take care of it. Or wait for someone else to do it for you.
> 
> There is value in that hat color of your name too. Show someone you deserve it or just sit back and bitch.



My value is in my words and actions. 

It sounds a lot like some people get upset that the echo chamber they are used to has a few foreign things kicking around in it.

You can only learn so much when surrounded by yes men and people who are like minded.


----------



## Viduus (Jul 29, 2019)

Love this episode of “Real housewives of UG”! :32 (19):


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jul 30, 2019)

Viduus said:


> Love this episode of “Real housewives of UG”! :32 (19):



Good. Get us a beer while you’re up.


----------



## Beserker (Jul 30, 2019)

I’ve been on forums like this since the late 90’s.  I’ve seen it all... I can say without a doubt that right here, I feel like this battalion of beef known as UG is unrivaled. I find knowledge and inspiration here daily. 

There’s egos anywhere you go... no different here. We’re primarily alphas here, so there will be blood.  

I’m just here for the red light district anyway...


----------



## Viduus (Jul 30, 2019)

BigGameHunter said:


> Good. Get us a beer while you’re up.



Fixed you up a ham sandwich too.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 30, 2019)

SI was great because meatheads could battle it out and be nasty in threads and at the end of the day nobody would get their panties all bunched up.


----------



## Deadhead (Jul 30, 2019)

I'm just happy I get to pm German everyday!


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 30, 2019)

DieYoungStrong said:


> SI was great because meatheads could battle it out and be nasty in threads and at the end of the day nobody would get their panties all bunched up.



wasnt here for those days but they sound delightful


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 30, 2019)

Well I know I’m not here like I used to be I’m still one of the originals to have escaped Ology and SI my home,I Havnt been a lot active but I still read everyday and stay in touch with all the brothers I know ,some of the originals are gone ,very few of us left,far as I’m concerned I’m gonna be here regardless,I’ve been in high shit ok here my self but hey that’s life,of the ones I know and talk to now everyone is cool with me and me them,whatever direction the Administration takes us ,count me in as always


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 30, 2019)

John Ziegler said:


> wasnt here for those days but they sound delightful



The other stuff DF mentions was true and the board had problems and bumps along the way. Everyone that was here knows that. 

I think when the guys who were here back then talk about the old days they are talking about the non-of atmosphere where guys busted balls and tore each other apart in threads but at the end of the day didn’t get all butt hurt about stuff.


----------



## Straight30weight (Jul 30, 2019)

There’s people here I don’t care for but for the most part I ignore them. I don’t know if it used to be better here or not, don’t really care. I think it’s a great place now, I choose to come back here several times a day. There’s some really good people, so much knowledge and it’s always felt like home. 

At the end of the day though, this is the internet. If a website is upsetting you, maybe it’s time for a break. Or an ai.


----------



## Deadhead (Jul 30, 2019)

I think this place rocks.... everywhere has its ups and downs....


----------



## bigdog (Jul 30, 2019)

I agree with S30. I don't get along with some folks in real life let alone on a forum LOL.. I like it here because I have made some family here. It was a bit different some time back but everything changes! I just ignore the stuff I choose to to interact with.  We are all here for basically the same reason, just different goals. I started just to lose weight and needed support. I found it here! I try to help when I can but I find motivation we get on here is a lot of the help we all look for.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 30, 2019)

we are all eagles here, amongst a world of pigeons


----------



## dk8594 (Aug 1, 2019)

*Civility, Unity &amp; Polite Disent*

Despite some of the drama, we should all be proud of the collective knowledge we’ve collected and archived on this forum. We stray at times, but we have always remained an invaluable resource for those looking to learn.  Grateful for all I learn here and hope I help some in return.


----------



## Straight30weight (Aug 1, 2019)

dk8594 said:


> Despite some of the drama, we should all be proud of the collective knowledge we’ve collected and archived on this forum. We stray at times, but we have always remained an invaluable resource for those looking to learn.  Grateful for all I learn here and hope I help some in return.


Just being a member here has taken my training to a much better level than it would have been had I not joined. The knowledge I’ve gained has been invaluable, and I still have much to learn.


----------



## Trump (Aug 1, 2019)

I totally agree I am totally different in how I train and how I eat. Even my alcohol consumption has drastically changed since being here. Even my temper has calmed from reading threads on here 



Straight30weight said:


> Just being a member here has taken my training to a much better level than it would have been had I not joined. The knowledge I’ve gained has been invaluable, and I still have much to learn.


----------



## Jin (Aug 1, 2019)

This is the best lifting/AAS forum on the Internet. 

Even on our worste day. 

Everyone here is a testimate to the fact that we should (and do) always strive to be our best.

We all have high expectations for our fitness journey and our home here at UG. 

That doesn’t mean we haven’t already achieved great results. 

Let’s make sure to temper our ideals with the outstanding reality of our results. Both as athletes and members of this community. 

I am proud to be part of this community; I still have POBs PM when I got the bump to Elite.


----------



## DNW (Aug 1, 2019)

I've never had an interest for joining a forum of any category...let alone participate in one.

I started doing research on AAS about a year and a half ago and made the usual rounds most newbies do.  All the websites that either push their own product, or push SARMS...oh look at that, 17 banners for SARMS stores. After about two weeks I would do any Google search for information only through UGB (it was easier with no account).  The stickied post by get some on first cycle...permanent open tab on my phone. Then I started lurking just to be on here.

Theres a reason I kept coming back, and why it's the only forum I've done a post on.  You guys have something special.  Dont ever change UG


----------



## dk8594 (Aug 1, 2019)

Before finding UGBB, my only source was Dan Duchaine's Steroid bible.  I looked through it again last year and was surprised at how elementary it was compared to what we've captured.


----------



## bigdog (Aug 1, 2019)

View attachment 8218

I accomplished this on this site! a long road but had some damn good support here! I also took a lot of criticism all in the best interest of me being successful. I learned a lot on here and it has been a big family to me. I try to motivate and help others when I can and I still learn things almost daily.  See we are all here for the same reasons, just have different goals. Thanks for the years of keeping me on track you old bastards!


----------



## The Tater (Aug 3, 2019)

I’m here to learn and offer some positive reinforcement. I try to ignore the things I don’t agree with. You guys all seem to have something of value to add but I know that some personalities will clash. Some of us need some extra ai or something. I can be a little bish sometimes but I usually snap out of it quickly. Keep sharing that knowledge. I’m dumb af and need help

#makeUGgreatagain


----------



## Swolltime (Aug 25, 2019)

Romantically reflecting on the past and how it changed, but could it be that you have changed?


----------



## BigSwolePump (Aug 25, 2019)

Clear rules with fair, non bias and consistent consequences.


That shit has worked for centuries. As has respect for each other.


Glad to see this post.


----------

